

IBM looking at adopting Bitcoin technology for major currencies - notsony
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/12/us-bitcoin-ibm-idUSKBN0M82KB20150312

======
AtomicOrbital
adoptation of blockchain is spreading ... ability to make payments
anonymously, instantly, and without government regulation

